# Multiplex Hammer Grip Frame



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

People want more How-to videos. Many youtubers want me to present how to's about wooden slingshots. Of course I took the challenge, and designed a frame much like the Phoenix because I love shooting it.

I had to use Multiplex because the fork is low, but the fork arms are long.

I treated the frame with wood stain, then polished everything to a high shine. This feels great in the hand!

Video will follow.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good Joerg! Be careful though.

If you work with wood too much you might get infected with the wood bug and start to have dreams where both the wood and steel in your shop grow real big and tower over you demanding to made into slingshots.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Already happened!

I get cold turkey symptoms if I can't make a slingshot on a Saturday.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's lovely. I like that a lot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joerg, I think this design is kind of an archetype, that is, a basic design that can't really be improved upon. For those of us who can only shoot with a hammer grip this is it, can't get any better. (Without wrist braces, that is.)









If you're not going to patent this or sell your phoenix-style slingshots, I wonder if you could post a measured drawing of the design, like you did with the gloveshot? I'd really like to make myself one.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, the video will include a link to a downloadable pdf with the outline.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I understand Multiplex is different layers of wood designed for flex; do you know which wood was used? and have you ever tried Ash wood? it was used for years as tool handles and so on, because it is flexible and strong.
Another beauty by the way, really good looking.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The wood is beech. Multiplex is using several layers of beech wood, but turned in 90 degree angles - this means that the fiber direction is different for every layer. This makes the wood so sturdy.

I don't have much experience regarding wooden slingshots, have never tested Ash.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very interesting... A Wooden Slingshot????







Amazing!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You've won him over.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually, I made quite a few slingshots out of wood.

A wooden "W", with self centering, even with arrow conversion kit.

Two wooden gloveshots, one from Multiplex, one from Ironwood.

A condom + broomstick shooter. Wooden frame.

And I did combine wood and metal in the Phoenix, the Laminator, and the Bronze slingshots.

So why do you think I am opposed to wooden slingshots?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Joerg,

You are a good guy, generous and helpful but we know how much you like metal in a slingshot so we are only poking fun at you doing some things in wood.

I hope that no one thinks you don't like wood. You have clearly stated your affinity for steel in a slingshot and it is you, liking steel. It is also evident you recognize the wonder and character of wood by your comments.

We all have enjoyed and benefitted from your creativity, passion and making slingshots with steel and steel components. We look forward to yours and everyone else's creations that are a big part of the heart of this enjoyable pastime.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

No problem, Ray. I got thick skin.

BTW, Here is the video:


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The first successful remakes! Came out good, a talented guy.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

